
Show HN: Yet Another Photo Slideshow - adrianpike
https://silverscreen.io/
======
adrianpike
Hey all,

A little over a year ago, I was tasked with making a slideshow for my dad's
wake, so I made a simple app that let all his friends and family email in
their own photos, and my mom and I approved and curated them. It's kinda
languished on the vine ever since, so I finally polished it up and made it
usable.

As always, I'd love thoughts/feedback/opinions, it's how we get better! :)

